# Wood Panels...ALL OVER ...Help Please



## R0_JA (Feb 18, 2009)

Posted Feb 18, 2009 04:48 PM
Hi, We just bought our first home & are overwhelmed by the wood panelling through out the whole house. After reseraching we have found a couple of ways to get rid it
1. Rip it & dry wall again..TOO EXPENSIVE..Out OF BUDGET
Suggestion #2 : Put thin dry wall all over it ( Expensive option)

SUGGESTION # 3: PAINT...easy to do BUT my husband can not stand the grooves between the panels. SO here I am asking for suggestions & recommendations for the material we can use to fill the grooves. Called a few local painters & had different recommendations :

1 Use Durabond 90 sand & paint
2. Use some wood filler..Sand & paint.

What do we use. We are TOTALLY CONFUSED. Is one better than the other ? What abt cracking ? KINDLY HELP.

Thanks
rohini


----------



## kok328 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cracking would definitely be my concern too.  I think the a few options from a previous post that made sense was to use drywall mud to fill the grooves and then wallpaper over that.  You might want to try a paintable caulk to fill the grooves, this might take several applications due to shrinkage but, you won't have to worry about cracks.


----------



## bandit51284 (Aug 17, 2009)

When I bought my house I had dark wood paneling in my kitchen, dining, and hallway. I added chair rail moulding approximately 3' from the floor and painted the chair rail white and lower half of the paneling white. Above the chair rail, the paneling was filled with drywall spackling and wallpapered... You wouldnt believe the difference it makes!


----------

